# Solved: Miele Vacuum Cleaner



## petei (Jan 17, 2005)

This canister vacuum made in Germany has an auto rewind power cord. When the cord is pulled out, the power cuts off. I think there is a problem with the power cord or the reel that takes up the cord. Could someone please give me some instruction as to how to take this unit apart so I can check the cord inside? I have removed a few screws but the housing will not pry apart.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.sannerud.com/house/miele.html
I think this is exactly what you need-a description of that exact repair-seems to be well written and with pictures. Its amazing how someone would put effort into amature repairs when the pros seem to give so little effort into major repairs.


----------



## petei (Jan 17, 2005)

Knotbored: You are a lifesaver. How did you ever find that repair website? I am all set to start my repair, probably a break in the cord. Thank you very much. Peter M.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

petei said:


> Knotbored: You are a lifesaver. How did you ever find that repair website? I am all set to start my repair, probably a break in the cord. Thank you very much. Peter M.


How did I find it?-mostly luck- I have several vacs needing motor replacement and can't find information on them but ran across that page weeks ago while searching. Even though it was different make I was impressed by how well written it was. I lucked out and found it in my history folder.


----------



## petei (Jan 17, 2005)

No parts needed other than a rubber garden hose washer to shim the axel shaft of the cord reel to make for better AC contacts at the other end of reel. The Miele lives on, it is only two and half years old. Thanks again. Peter M.:up:


----------

